# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  Différence entre les versions des jeux?

## Skyounet1664

Bonjour à tous,

Je souhaiterai savoir si les jeux achetés sur la boutique Oculus et les autres (Steam/EGS) sont les mêmes versions.

----------


## ExPanda

Je pense que ça dépend des jeux mais que la plupart oui.

C'est quoi le fond de la question ? Savoir si un jeu est exactement le même suivant le launcher, ou si des jeux multis sont compatibles ?

----------


## Skyounet1664

Le fond de la question est surtout pour savoir si une version qui tourne sur le PC sera plus belle que la version autonome de la boutique Oculus.

----------


## Maalak

Dans l'ensemble oui, et c'est bien normal, la puissance de la puce du Quest 2, bien que très supérieure à celle du Quest 1, n'en demeure pas moins de très loin inférieure à celle d'une carte graphique de PC.
Maintenant, pour certains jeux simples graphiquement comme Beat Saber, ça ne porte pas à conséquence, et les jeux qui veulent jouer sur les beaux graphismes sont bien souvent réservés au link (donc PC).

----------


## ExPanda

Le store Oculus propose aussi des jeux PC, pour Rift et Quest avec link, dans ce cas-là il s'agit de la même chose que sur les autres launchers. Par contre les versions autonomes sont toujours des versions spéciales, oui.

Pour les jeux les plus modestes graphiquement ça ne changera pas forcément grand chose, mais il y aura un downgrade quand même. Même Beat Saber a été revu à la baisse niveau graphismes. Reste à voir certains jeux développés pour le Quest et portés après sur PC, où là je suis pas sûr qu'il y ait des efforts de faits.
J'ai vu des images d'I Expect You To Die 2 par exemple, et c'était assez moche, ça devait bien tourner sur Quest. Si c'était des images de la version autonome et que la PC est différente, alors ok. Mais si c'était bien la version PC, elle ne devrait pas gagner grand chose par rapport à la Quest.

----------


## Skyounet1664

OK. Merci pour vos réponses, j'y vois plus clair.
Il vaut mieux privilégier les versions PC pour les gros jeux.

----------


## Maalak

Tant que tu n'as pas besoin de portabilité loin de ton PC et que le fil ne te gêne pas (et encore, c'est moins le cas maintenant grâce au mode wifi), c'est bien ça, oui.  ::):

----------


## ExPanda

Si tu as un PC correct oui, clairement.
Pour des jeux de rythme ou de sport, on s'en fout un peu de pas avoir deux trois effets en plus, le confort doit prendre le dessus.

Si tu hésites sur un jeu et qu'il n'est pas cross-buy, regarde des images de chaque version pour te faire une idée.

Par exemple là la différence est violente :


Là, moins :

----------


## Skyounet1664

Effectivement sur la première vidéo la différence est tellement énorme que ce n'est pour ainsi dire plus le même jeu.
Merci.

----------


## kian

Les jeux Quest n'ont presque aucune texture, je n'en achète presque plus maintenant que j'ai une carte graphique assez puissante pour jouer sur PC.

Après, je prendrais bien des jeux en double. Par exemple Star Trek Bridge Crew, pour pouvoir y jouer de chez moi ou ailleurs, mais j'ignore si (pour ce jeu du moins) la sauvegarde est partagée en ligne via les serveurs d'Ubisoft... (ou si au pire on peut les copier à la main entre les 2, mais je testerai un jour)

----------


## kian

> Après, je prendrais bien des jeux en double. Par exemple Star Trek Bridge Crew, pour pouvoir y jouer de chez moi ou ailleurs, mais j'ignore si (pour ce jeu du moins) la sauvegarde est partagée en ligne via les serveurs d'Ubisoft... (ou si au pire on peut les copier à la main entre les 2, mais je testerai un jour)



Du coup je me réponds... j'ai acheté Bridge Crew sur Quest.

Aucun moyen de partager la sauvegarde avec la version PC alors que les 2 sont bien liés au compte Ubisoft.

J'ai donc fait une demande de remboursement dans la foulée.

----------


## Fabiolo

Dans un cas ça tourne sur android, dans l'autre sur windows, et tu veux des sauvegardes compatibles? 

Faut rester raisonnable un peu.

----------


## Metalink

Loin de moi l'idée de défendre Ubisoft, mais ils le font avec tous les jeux récents et entre toutes les plateformes, donc je vois pas en quoi c'était déconnant de se poser la question  ::huh:: 

De mon côté j'essaye de juger la qualité de chaque version avant de me décider, en fonction de la différence de graphismes et du type de jeu (par exemple j'adore Job/Vacation Simulator et je pense que y'a 0 différences entre les versions). Si les jeux sont crossbuy c'est encore mieux comme ça je peux tester moi-même, mais ça reste rare.

----------


## Fabiolo

Les sauvegardes de jeu PS4 sont utilisables sur des versions PC?

Après ils ont peut être un système hyper pointu de conversion ou d'équivalence géré par leur cloud, je sais pas, mais ça me paraît pas évident pour des devs plus petits.

----------


## Metalink

Oui, tu peux faire PC -> PS4 -> Switch sans soucis.
Pour finir sur ce HS en tant que développeur de jeu : c'est pas vraiment compliqué de faire des sauvegardes compatibles sur les différents systèmes (y'a même rien à faire en fait), c'est plus la mise en place du cloud et de tout ce qui va avec qui va demander du boulot (et faut qu'il soit bien fait histoire que personne perde sa sauvegarde).

----------

